

Ask HN: Where can I find decent near-eye displays for less than $200?  - nfd

Hey folks! It&#x27;s my first time here, so take it easy. I&#x27;m looking for a near-eye display for a little wearables project. I&#x27;d prefer a fairly compact form-factor. I&#x27;m planning on only rigging it for one eye. Bent-prism looks especially cool, but I&#x27;ll take what I can get. I&#x27;m not afraid of popping apart cases if that&#x27;s what I need to do, but I&#x27;d like to keep soldering to a minimum. I&#x27;ve got a shoestring college student budget, so cheap is good.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
jcr
After reading your HN post, I spotted these links and thought they might be
useful. The display costs $109.95.

[https://learn.adafruit.com/diy-wearable-pi-near-eye-kopin-
vi...](https://learn.adafruit.com/diy-wearable-pi-near-eye-kopin-video-
glasses)

[https://www.adafruit.com/product/1452](https://www.adafruit.com/product/1452)

~~~
nfd
I've seen this! I guess it's my best bet. The only thing that was scaring me
away was the pretty low resolution (even for other near-eye displays I've
seen).

------
amacalac
[http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_odkw=recon+transcend&_osacat=...](http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_odkw=recon+transcend&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR10.TRC0.A0.H0.Xrecon+instruments.TRS0&_nkw=recon+instruments&_sacat=0)

I'd probably go with the $290 version - might stretch your budget, but worth a
look

~~~
nfd
Looks pretty good, but it also looks like they're pretty dependent on the
software suites and non-display hardware they're shipped with. Got any
experience with them?

Ooh; I should clarify: I already wear glasses, so I was planning to hold the
display with a printed chassis.

